

Ask HN: I want to sell my website - endlessvoid94

I run ThatHigh.com and we're experiencing significant growth right now.  July predictions just over 1 million page views, and we've only been around for a few months.  Nothing absolutely enormous, but not insignificant.<p>How do I sell this?  Judging by current figures, I'll be able to pay my rent in San Francisco from the site, plus a little extra.  How do I price this?  Who do I ask?  How do I pursue this?
======
petercooper
This seems like the right sort of site to sell on <http://flippa.com/> (it was
a site selling board on SitePoint before they spun it off - people have a lot
of success there and there are many interested buyers sniffing around)

~~~
endlessvoid94
well, i posted this:

[http://flippa.com/auctions/100473/ThatHigh-com---PREMIERE-
ma...](http://flippa.com/auctions/100473/ThatHigh-com---PREMIERE-marijuana-
humor-site-1-million-page-views-per-month)

i dont really expect it to be taken seriously, but what the hell. its worth a
shot. my reserve is ridiculously high. experiment, i guess. thanks.

~~~
byoung2
On Flippa, you can always lower the Buy it Now and Reserve, but not raise it.
Generally on Flippa, sites go for about 12 x monthly earnings. So if you can
pay your rent in SF (I assume $1500-2400/mo) with this site, you're looking at
$18,000 to $28,800. You can obviously get more or less, depending on a few
factors. Some things that boost the sale price are matching social network
accounts (I had a Twitter account with about 2000 followers that boosted the
price of a site I sold), old domains, high pagerank, or unique content (like
thousands of articles or an ebook).

~~~
endlessvoid94
thats an interesting statistic. they value at one year's revenue?

i actually have a twitter account with 2700 followers, among which are snoop
dogg, bill maher, sarah silverman, doug benson, and a few others.

~~~
byoung2
_thats an interesting statistic. they value at one year's revenue?_

For traditional small businesses, you'd get 3-5 times earnings, but a basic
website goes for less. The thinking is that a restaurant or hair salon would
have equipment that could be liquidated, or regular customers you could count
on to bring in revenue. A website could easily lose all its traffic, be
blacklisted by Google, or have a competing site knock it of its pedestal.

~~~
endlessvoid94
good to know, thanks for the lesson. i've never really understood business
valuation, perhaps i'll read up...

